# Recovering Data From Sd Card



## bc24 (Jan 17, 2007)

All,

I was just wondering if there was any way of recovering data from an SD memory card which has been used in a digital camera. I have since deleted old images and taken new ones etc but I have been told that it is possible to recover old images. I have found various packages (with trial versions) which claim to be able to recover images but don't work. Anyone know if it is possible and how or not possible?

thanks :normal:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I do not think data recovery programs can work on a memory device as such. Basically because compact flash, SD cards and media of the sorts do not have physical sectors like a hard drive does. They have memory addresses and when data is deleted from that address, it is just plain wiped out.


----------



## mikem_uk (Jan 17, 2007)

We have some free software available to recovery photos from digital camera media.. url: http://www.mjm.co.uk/freephotorecoverysoftware.html

Mike


----------



## Dpdeep (Mar 29, 2010)

The simplest way to recover lost photos is to use a powerful Memory Card Recovery Software called Remo Recover Photo (Windows). The software performs digital image recovery in a few moments and doesn't overwrite data as it is a read only application. In fact, the interface itself is so intuitive, that you don't have to read long boring manuals, and guides to understand it. It does image recovery in just three steps, scan media, select images, and click recover! And all the required images are recovered.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

give recuva a try - its free

http://www.piriform.com/recuva

however if you had already put other pictures on it since you deleted, then then chances of recovery would be very slim


----------

